# NOAA Weather,



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The Latest: Cindy causes flooding along Alabama coast 
http://start.att.net/news/read/arti...st_cindy_could_create_3foot_storm_surge_ne-ap
Lowland areas and buildings don`t mix ,they maybe beautiful but not safe.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Another round coming....*



readytogo said:


> The Latest: Cindy causes flooding along Alabama coast
> http://start.att.net/news/read/arti...st_cindy_could_create_3foot_storm_surge_ne-ap
> Lowland areas and buildings don`t mix ,they maybe beautiful but not safe.


The Causeway between Mobile and Daphne is now under 2' of water, half of downtown Mobile has 6-8" of water standing, and there is another round of heavy storms moving ashore right now. Mobile County, AL, Harrison Count & Jackson County, MS (Biloxi-Bay St. Louis) are under severe weather alerts, flash flooding warnings, tornado watches, the whole nine yards. Cindy may be far off to the West, but WE'RE getting all the bad weather. Half of Bayou La Batre is now under 6-10" of water, several roads are closed.

Well, the heavy stuff has just moved in....raining buckets out right now!

http://wkrg.com/weather/southeast-radar/


----------

